# BASIC PADDLING SKILLS



## kayakone

This is the first of a series of videos developed by NSW Sea Kayak Club (NSWSKC) to inform and instruct paddlers in basic paddling skills. It has been released by NSW Sea Kayak Club for public viewing (open resource).

It has been developed by the NSWSKC to promote safer sea kayaking. As we too paddle on the sea, mostly in Sit On Tops (SOT's) rather the Sit In Kayaks (SIK's), there is much useful information here for us as SOT kayak paddlers. Over the next few weeks I will release videos which may help you develop skills to make your adventures safer and more enjoyable. The two are inextricably related....*more skills = safer paddling*.

"About this resource:

NSWSKC has developed this online resource to demonstrate skills and inspire our club members to constantly improve and progress their sea kayaking. Promotion of safe sea kayaking is a core aim of the club and this resource.The majority of our club membership are at the Grade 2 (Basic Skills) level. We identified that the biggest ongoing training need in our club is to equip Grade 1 -2 paddlers with basic skills. Over half of our membership live outside of the Sydney region, making it hard for some members to attend the largely Sydney-based training.This online resource is not intended to replace practical on-water training. It is intended to support our volunteer instructors and help 'spread them further'. It should inspire and help members to improve and correct their techniques. At any level, paddlers will find something here. Put simply, the more competent you become, the more you will enjoy sea kayaking (my parenthesis - kayak fishing). Of course the best way to use this resource is to watch the video clips, study the text, and get out on the water and put the skills into practice in a safe and enjoyable way."

VIDEO # 1:

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/launching


----------



## anselmo

Thanks Trev

All the videos in one place at : https://vimeo.com/user11228841/videos


----------



## kayakone

Video # 2 Landing

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/landing


----------



## SouthCoastDiver

Cheers for those links K1, interesting vids and lots of tips.

SCD


----------



## kayakone

*Forward Paddling.*

This is the most misunderstood and poorly done of all strokes and techniques, yet it is the most important one to get right early on. After 3.5 years here with you lads and ladies, I am dismayed at the lack of understanding of the Kayak fishos who have received no formal training of this vitally important stroke. Master it first, and all others will flow from that, reaping great rewards in efficiency and energy saving, amongst many other benefits. Attendees at the three Safety Days I have run with Gary Forrest and Craig McSween from Adventure Outlet have all reported fabulous benefits

Enjoy and reap the benefits...your skills are about to make a giant leap forward, in stability, endurance and efficiency, and in the progress of obtaining many more advanced skills that have more relevance to safety and control of your kayak. Many of these become more relevant when the chips are down (rough weather). Don't forget to practice repeatedly after digesting the tips in each of these videos.

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-s ... ard-stroke


----------



## kayakone

*Stopping.*

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/stopping


----------



## solatree

anselmo said:


> Thanks Trev
> All the videos in one place at : https://vimeo.com/user11228841/videos


also thanks Trev and Nick - these are a great resource !


----------



## anselmo

Not me, trev


----------



## kayakone

kayakone said:


> http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/reverse-stroke


----------



## kayakone

kayakone said:


> http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/forward-sweep-stroke


----------



## dru

kayakone said:


> *Forward Paddling.*
> 
> http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-s ... ard-stroke


K1 simply an excellent resource. In all the many internet searches I have hunted through this topic this is absolutely the best.

I could be a touch biased. The lady in this vid is a mate of mine - Raewyn Duffey. She is a 10 hour Hawkesbury Classic and actually won it 2 years ago (handicap) and paddled in a K4 last year.

But she does NOT consider herself a marathoner, that's just for fitness. Her love is sea kayaks. You'll find her each Tuesday afternoon "Rock Gardening" in the surf-side wash of Sydney South Head. She's leading a group at Ningaloo this year.

The guys producing these vids really do know what they are talking about.


----------



## dru

If you want to know what forward stroke "good" looks like, for me this is perfection. (Yes I have posted this before, but I thought it had a place here too.)






I know everyone thinks this sort of vid is useless. But in slow motion I think it let's us catch what is going on in a way that can be instructive even on plastic fishing SOT.

The stroke is mesmerising.


----------



## kayakone

Thanks heaps Dru for your input.

*The next skill is edging.*

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/edging










Do not forget to break these all of these skills into separate components, and to most importantly to practice each skill, by your own preferably, and then eventually to spend some money with an Australian Canoeing instructor such as Gary Forrest, Craig McSween or Rob Mercer (there are many others). The skills you will obtain may one day save your life, or at the very least, make your kayaking markedly safer, and more enjoyable, especially when the chips are down and you are in serious trouble.


----------



## kayakone

CAV said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps Dru for your input.
> 
> *The next skill is edging.*
> 
> http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/edging
> 
> Do not forget to break these all of these skills into separate components, and to most importantly to practice each skill, by your own preferably, and then eventually to spend some money with an Australian Canoeing instructor such as Gary Forrest, Craig McSween or Rob Mercer (there are many others). The skills you will obtain may one day save your life, or at the very least, make your kayaking markedly safer, and more enjoyable, especially when the chips are down and you are in serious trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this trev, lots of handy information in here for novices and veterans.
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris for you feedback. There is so much to learn, and so much information assimilated and shared, that this resource is immensely invaluable. Treasure it, and practice the principles, and reap the benefits. You are the winner, in skills and safety, and in the end it is your arse that is on the line when the chips are down. *The attainment of many of these skills can save your life.*


----------



## Beekeeper

Hey Trev... are you sure that these yakkers weren't just breaking wind when they professed to be edging?

Looks a little sus to me... (as an old wind-breaker from way-back).

Great vids young feller! Most informative!

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

*Draw Stroke*

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-s ... raw-stroke (and it isn't about Rolf Harris doing a sketch)


----------



## kayakone

*The Low Brace*

At any windspeed over 10 to 15 knots, you are likely to use a low brace many times, particularly in small surf or seas with a broad fetch. IMO, it is the second most important skill to master, above correct forward paddling technique.

http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/low-brace









Nothing like bracing weather to get your low brace skills perfected. 

Simple...You'll get wet, and cold, if you don't pull it off.


----------



## richo23

Great series of videos Trev, I have been watching and trying the techniques while out on the Mirage and have found Edging to to be the most beneficial.
I didn't realise how much quicker the Mirage could be turned with edging and rudder rather than rudder alone.
Thanks for posting them.
Richo.


----------



## dru

richo23 said:


> Great series of videos Trev, I have been watching and trying the techniques while out on the Mirage and have found Edging to to be the most beneficial.
> I didn't realise how much quicker the Mirage could be turned with edging and rudder rather than rudder alone.
> Thanks for posting them.
> Richo.


Edging the mirage is a great skill. One of the reasons why sea kayak purists have a problem with mirage is that the rudder configuration does not lend well to training edging. They prefer either a skeg or a rudder that lifts out. I find edging works well in combination with the rudder.

It won't be used much by flat bottomed SOTs either but does actually work on anything. Note also the in surf if you don't have natural edging skills there is a likelihood that you are leaning the wrong way. Ie into the wave which is turning the yak broadside in stead of keeping on the wave.


----------



## richo23

Edging felt very unnatural for me at first as 40 plus years of bike riding had taught me to lean into corners not out !
In my earlier surfing days I had an Interceptor wave ski that had a pronounced rail to hang in on waves but that was a lean in thing also.
It only took about half an hour for me to get the hang of edging and I now throw in a couple of edge turns on my regular exercise paddles.
It should be interesting putting it into practice over on Fraser in October up at Waddy point.
There are some perfectly shaped waves that wrap around the headland given the right conditions with the added incentive of the odd Noah to keep focused on staying upright.
Richo


----------



## dru

richo23 said:


> Edging felt very unnatural for me at first as 40 plus years of bike riding had taught me to lean into corners not out !
> In my earlier surfing days I had an Interceptor wave ski that had a pronounced rail to hang in on waves but that was a lean in thing also.
> It only took about half an hour for me to get the hang of edging and I now throw in a couple of edge turns on my regular exercise paddles.
> It should be interesting putting it into practice over on Fraser in October up at Waddy point.
> There are some perfectly shaped waves that wrap around the headland given the right conditions with the added incentive of the odd Noah to keep focused on staying upright.
> Richo


Bow rudder (paddle "stroke") helps too in this situation. A stroke I have definitely not mastered, and not seriously possible I think with a wing. Flat blades rule in these conditions.


----------



## kayakone

*Stern Rudder*










http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-s ... ern-rudder


----------



## kayakone

The exits and re-entries will be different techniques for Sea kayaks and SOT's, but here they are anyway. I'll add some SOT re-entries to complete the series.

*Wet Exit*










http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/wet-exit


----------



## kayakone

*Assisted Rescue*










http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-s ... ted-rescue


----------



## kayakone

*Self rescue*










http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-s ... elf-rescue


----------



## kayakone

*Towing*










http://www.nswseakayaker.asn.au/basic-skills/towing


----------



## dru

kayakone said:


> *Self rescue*


The cowboy translates well to SOTs. I'm not so sure about the paddle float, there is an argument that they just make life more difficult. (But I do have one in my on board safety kit.)

I suspect that SOT yakkers would look to a stirrup rather than a paddle float. If you search the site there are a few discussions on them.


----------



## dru

kayakone said:


> *Draw Stroke/quote]
> 
> Our coach in Sydney now uses only the the side draw (with sliced exit) when coaching SOTs. It works just as well with wing blades as with flat blades.
> 
> If you are going to do a lot of training with the technical strokes the feathered draw is better as leads to blending strokes very nicely. The problem is most of us end up tripping over the blade at some point and tipping ourselves in!
> 
> The side draw is best for most fishing yakkers.*


----------



## krustayshen

Thanks Trev, this series of videos has been very informative, here's hoping I never have to tow the Bismarck!! :shock:


----------



## kayakone

krustayshen said:


> Thanks Trev, this series of videos has been very informative, here's hoping I never have to tow the Bismarck!! :shock:


 :lol: More training needed Greg.


----------



## krustayshen

kayakone said:


> :lol: More training needed Greg.


Most people talk about resistance training, but my specialty is resisting training.


----------



## kayakone

http://www.oceankayak.com/kayaking_basi ... er_a_kayak]


----------



## dru

I hope this link works. If it does, check it out and see how many of the strokes that K1 has given us here are in use. In a situation that I suspect you and I would call utter survival... And this bloke , Sean Morley, calls a playground.

Trev, some advanced strokes here too, among them high brace, bow rudder and others. But mostly what we see is seamless blending g of the strokes. Everything is a bit of this and a bit of that. Depending on the situation.

Serious paddling.

http://www.kayaksession.com/cave-surfing-in-california/

[mod edit: video from link above embedded below]


----------



## dru

Mods, thanks heaps.


----------



## kayakone

Thanks Dru ....inspirational stuff.

Just a reminder about the videos. While an instructor is undoubtedly better, you can definitely learn from the videos. Maximum effect will be gained by practicing each skill repeatedly till you have mastered it, before moving onto the next one.

A comment from NSWSKC re the videos:

"About this resource

NSWSKC has developed this online resource to demonstrate skills and inspire our club members to constantly improve and progress their sea kayaking. Promotion of safe sea kayaking is a core aim of the club and this resource. The majority of our club membership are at the Grade 2 (Basic Skills) level. We identified that the biggest ongoing training need in our club is to equip Grade 1 -2 paddlers with basic skills. Over half of our membership live outside of the Sydney region, making it hard for some members to attend the largely Sydney-based training. This online resource is not intended to replace practical on-water training. It is intended to support our volunteer instructors and help 'spread them further'. It should inspire and help members to improve and correct their techniques. At any level, paddlers will find something here. Put simply, the more competent you become, the more you will enjoy sea kayaking. Of course the best way to use this resource is to watch the video clips, study the text, and get out on the water and put the skills into practice in a safe and enjoyable way."


----------



## dru

CAV said:


> He makes it look so effortless too.
> When he was playing around the rocks and stuff that's rock gardening right?


Rock gardening is what I would call it. Though this is on the extreme side with cave surfing as the yanks seem to call it.

Sean Morley was big in the UK in sea kayak training. The UK is where a lot of this tuition was first developed.


----------



## kayakone

Dru is right on to it.

There are a lot of skills employed in him doing what he is doing. It is 'rock gardening' ....that is the correct term. It is the culmination of a high level of very advanced kayaking skills. But, all those skills all start from a firm grounding in basic skills deployment, i.e. from these instructional videos. That is where it starts. Thank you NSWSKC!

Simply, do not underestimate the value of a firm grounding in basic skills development. Study these videos, practice the techniques, and you will soon be a much safer and higher skills advanced kayaker than ever before. Once again, *professional* instruction will advance your progression markedly.

The sea is your oyster, and the pleasures, the safety and the other gains are immeasurable for the rest of your kayaking lifetime.


----------



## killer

MAD!!!


----------



## kayakone

killer said:


> MAD!!!


No, Ron, you've got it tits up! You are looking at a high level of skills.

Not mad....highly skilled. The correct term is 'rock gardening', but it all has it's early_ beginnings _ in the basic skills displayed in the short videos developed and produced by NSWSKC. Thank you NSWSKC... a marvellous resource.! 

All of those skills are developed from the basic skills, all aided by practice from studying the videos, practicing the techniques and then seeking help from professional instructors. They did not happen overnight, nor from lack of practice or dedication. It takes time, dedication, and professional instruction.

Come to the next SE QLD Safety Day in the next few months and learn heaps. *That* is the start of correct paddling technique.

Details soon.


----------



## kayakone

A bit more rock gardening for entertainment. Once again, a high level of skills displayed here many times. Grab a drink and settle down for some adrenalin kayaking. (can anyone get to display the video for me?)


----------



## krustayshen

Yeah yeah, this all looks like good fun but let's see them try it while trolling a hard body and flicking a soft plastic.


----------



## dru

krustayshen said:


> Yeah yeah, this all looks like good fun but let's see them try it while trolling a hard body and flicking a soft plastic.


I don't know. If I want to chase pigs reckon I'd give these guys a call. ;-)


----------



## goanywhere

I don't profess to possess a perfect or even very good paddle stroke, but on my first Murray river trip with a mate I learned the basics of a good paddle stroke. He was a former competition surf ski paddler and I was amazed at how much faster he was than me, even in my kayak. He gave me a lesson in the correct forward paddle stroke as it is shown in these videos, and I was surprised how much difference it made to both speed and endurance. On the last trip he had his new Hobie Revo, and although he was faster, after practicing the correct paddle stroke for a few months I was a fair match in pace for him even with the mirage drive, although not for extended periods.

I would suggest that for kayak fishers with generally wider, heavier kayaks than shown in these videos, technique is just as important. Any old paddle stroke will do if you aren't covering much distance, but paddling against the wind for 3-4 k's can totally exhaust you if you just hack your way through the water. And for extended touring, a good efficient stroke can mean an extra 10+ k's a day covered.

Always learning. Thanks for a very important series of videos!


----------



## killer

kayakone said:


> killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No, Ron, you've got it tits up! You are looking at a high level of skills.
> 
> Not mad....highly skilled. The correct term is 'rock gardening', but it all has it's early_ beginnings _ in the basic skills displayed in the short videos developed and produced by NSWSKC. Thank you NSWSKC... a marvellous resource.!
> 
> All of those skills are developed from the basic skills, all aided by practice from studying the videos, practicing the techniques and then seeking help from professional instructors. They did not happen overnight, nor from lack of practice or dedication. It takes time, dedication, and professional instruction.
> 
> Come to the next SE QLD Safety Day in the next few months and learn heaps. *That* is the start of correct paddling technique.
> 
> Details soon.
Click to expand...

There's no doubt they have skills & they can garden as many rocks as they like. 
Me , I try to avoid them , ..... so MAD!!!


----------



## goanywhere

I admire the skills of the guy in the video who does the "rock gardening" but I think to try to combine that with fishing would be foolhardy. Just think about it, you have to have rods, gear, lures hanging out somewhere, not to speak of how you could bring in a siseable fish at the same time while trying to keep your yak under control. To advocate that to others, especially to newbies without bold warnings is in my opinion irresponsible.

Kayak fishing is potentially many times more dangerous than just paddling, so if anyone here is goibg to suggest activities or methods which add to the danger they had better be armed with solid evidence and detailed instructions. Not disputing anyone's claims but when anyone does make a claim like this I think it is not unreasonable to expect to be challenged to 'evidence up' or keep it to yourself.

Just my 2c.


----------



## krustayshen

......


----------



## anselmo

Discussion around rough water fishing has been moved to a new topic: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=67103

Let's keep this one about the skills set, and discuss the fishing aspect elsewhere


----------



## kayakone

anselmo said:


> Discussion around rough water fishing has been moved to a new topic: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=67103
> 
> Let's keep this one about the skills set, and discuss the fishing aspect elsewhere


Good move Nick. BTW, Krustaychen (Greg) has just apologized. His comments were meant to be light-hearted, cause he thought he could see where it was heading, unlike Salti's comments which, I assume, were intended to denenigrate. It is a wonder they were not reported.

I unreservedly apologize for introducing the subject of fishing in the surf zone/rock gardens, and for _not_ explaining the method. As you were.


----------



## Squidley

salticrak said:


> This vid is of Jamie, one of sprockets cogs at the tender age of 14 ? paddling thru the surf at Double island Point...


Dang, was it anything like that when Jon managed to get his Revo through?


----------



## Squidley

nezevic said:


> Nah mate. It was bigger. Bahahhahhahhaa. No really it was like a bathtub.


Yeah I've seen a Revo before but what was the surf like?


----------



## Guest

Wow just discovered this and I'm mightily impressed. Obviously guys like Trevor and Dru know their stuff. Thanks for your input fellas.hopefully we can continue to build on stuff like this because it' so's important that newbies like myself learn from the masters.


----------

